# Das Sonnenwendfest - Die Außenposten



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Sechro ist doof.

Ihr fragt euch bestimmt sicher: "WTF? Sonnenwendfest, was soll ich denn damit?".
Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, bis ich mir das Event mal näher angesehen habe...
Man macht richtig gutes Gold mit dem Event.
Wie?
Ganz einfach:

Überall auf der Welt stehen verstreut die so genannten Außenposten des Festes.
In den meißten Gebieten gibt es 2 Außenposten, jeweils 1 für die Horde und einen für die Allianz.

Wenn ihr nun zu dem Außenposten der eigenen Fraktion reist, bekommt ihr 5 Brandblüte und knapp 6 Gold.
Wenn ihr zu einem Außenposten der gegnerischen Fraktion reist und deren Feuer "löscht" (einfach Rechtsklick auf die Flamme) bekommt ihr sage und schreibe 12 Gold und 10 Brandblüten.

Somit kann nur durch das aufsuchen der Außenposten man als...

...Horde 540 Gold machen.
...Allianz 522 Gold machen.


Außerdem gibt es in jeder Hauptstadt 3 Dailys die ihr absolvieren könnt, zum einen Fackeln werfen und zum anderen Fackeln fangen, außerdem noch eine Kill-Quest.


Standorte der Flammen in den Hauptstädten
!Wichtig!: Die Flammen der Hauptstädte sind NICHT mit einem ! auf der Minimap markiert!

Donnerfels: 39,25 (Anhöhe der Geister)
Orgrimmar: 46,37 (Tal der Weisheit)
Silbermond: 53,52 (Sonnenhof)
Unterstadt: 67,8 (Eingangsbereich, Nähe Portal Silbermond)


Darnassus: 56,92 (in Rut'theran)
Eisenschmiede: 63,25 (Halle der Forscher)
Exodar: 41,25 (Kristallhalle)
Sturmwind: 38,91 (Magierviertel, Nähe Verlies)


Hier mal die (bis jetz gesammelten) Orte der Außenposten:


Allyposten (ca.13g / 10xBlüten) als hordler

Kalimdor:

Dolanaar (Teldrassil)
Azurwacht (Azurmythosinsel)
Blutwach (Blutmythosinsel)
Aubergine (Dunkelküste)
Astranaar (Aschental)
Ewige Warte (Winterquell)
Späherwacht (Düstermarschen)
Gadgetzan (Tanaris)
Burg Cenarius (Silithus)
Nijelspitze (Desolace)
Mondfederfeste (Feralas)


Östliche Königreiche:

Zugwindlager (Westliche Pestländer)
Schwarzfelspass (Brennende Steppe)
Burg Nethergarde (Verwüsteten Lande)
Dunkelhain (Dämmerwald)
Der Nestgipfel (Hinterland)
Süderstade (Vorgebirge des Hügellandes)
Seenhain (Rotkammgebirge)
Die Wilden Ufer (Beutebucht)
Hafen von Menethil (Sumpfland)
Goldhain (Wald von Elwynn)
Die Zuflucht Arathihochland)
Kharanos/ Vor Eisenschmiede (Dun Morogh)
Thelsamar (Dun Modan)
Späherkuppe (Westfall)

Scherbenwelt:

Ehrenfeste (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)
Allerias Feste (Wälder von Terokkar)
Area 52 (Nethersturm)
Wildhammer Feste (Schattenmond)
Sylvanaar (Schergrat)
Telredor (Zangarmarschen)
Telaar (Nagrand)


Hordenposten (ca.6g / 5xBlüten als hordler)

Kalimdor:

Ewige Warte (Winterquell)
Splitterholzposten (Eschental)
Sonnenfels (Steinkrallengebirge)
Klingenhügel (Durotar)
Das Wegekreuz (Brachland)
Brackenwall (Düstermarschen)
Dorf der Bluthufe (Mulgore)
Schattenflucht (Desolace)
Camp Mojache (Feralas)
Freiwindposten (Tausend Nadeln)
Gedgetzan (Tanaris)
Burg Cenarius (Silithus)


Östliche Königreiche:

Immersangwald (vor Silbermond / am Tor zum Falkenplatz)
Tristessa (Geisterlande)
Brill (Tirisfal)
Grabmal (Silberwald)
Tarrens Mühle (Vorgebirge des Hügellandes)
Dorf der Bruchhauer (Hinterland)
Kargath (Ödland)
Flammenkamm (Brennende Steppe)
Steinard (Sümpfe des Elends)
Die Wilden Ufer (Hinter Beutebucht/ Schlingendorntal)
Hammerfall (Arathihochland)


Scherbenwelt:

Area 52 (Nethersturm)
Donnerfeste (Schergrat)
Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)
Zabra´jin (Zangarmarschen)
Steinbrecherfeste (Wälder von Terokkar)
Schattenmond (Schattenmondtal)
Garadar (Nagrand) 



So! Da die World of Warcraft sehr groß ist, ist eure Mithilfe gefragt! Ich und nen Kumpel sind in Kalimdor unterwegs, somit wäre es cool, wenn jemand den anderen Kontinent absucht und wir einen richtigen Überblick über die Posten erhalten wollen, wäre es cool, wenn ihr auch nach Posten sucht und diese dann hier rein schreibt. Ich werden die Liste immer weiter aktualisieren und hoffe darauf, dass wird bald ALLE posten aufgelistet haben.

Bis Dahin! Frohes Fest

wünscht Azurak


----------



## NaturalDesaster (21. Juni 2008)

sind die ned jedes jahr gleich ? von daher glaub ich gibts so nen thread schon wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## seymerbo (21. Juni 2008)

lol?

halt alle dörfer die vihr so kennt gagetzan un so auch.

auch eigentl überall da wos nen FP gibt


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2008)

Wenn mir jemand so eine "Übersicht" vorlegt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden!


----------



## pvenohr (21. Juni 2008)

Am einfachsten ist es wenn man mit Blasc nach Flammenbewahrer (Horde) und Flammenhüter (Allianz) sucht. Dann werden sämtliche NPCs aufgelistet. Ihre Namen machen das Auffinden dann umso leichter, da sie sich z.B. Flammenbewahrer von Durotar oder Feuerbehüter des Waldes von Elwynn nennen. Ihre jeweiligen Positionen sind dort nicht angegeben aber sie sind meist leicht zu finden.


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2008)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand so eine "Übersicht" vorlegt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden!



Kann man auch die von der Allianz als Hordler ansprechen?


----------



## NaturalDesaster (21. Juni 2008)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand so eine "Übersicht" vorlegt, wäre ich euch sehr verbunden!



SuFu ftw - lasst euch doch ned immer alles in den Allerwertesten schieben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> SuFu ftw - lasst euch doch ned immer alles in den Allerwertesten schieben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Finde da leider nichts.


----------



## Favorit (21. Juni 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> SuFu ftw - lasst euch doch ned immer alles in den Allerwertesten schieben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du schon SuFu schreist dann gib auch direkt nen Link mit an oder lass solche sinnlosen Spam Beiträge das nächste mal gleich sein.


----------



## Visssion (21. Juni 2008)

warum schreibt buffed denn einen guide zu den q ? ^^ Genau dafür das so ein treath nich auftaucht ...

MFG


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> warum schreibt buffed denn einen guide zu den q ? ^^ Genau dafür das so ein treath nich auftaucht ...
> 
> MFG



Also ich habe sicher nicht die ganzen posten da drin gefunden...


----------



## Idunea (21. Juni 2008)

Generell sind es immer FPs der jeweiligen Fraktionen bzw. neutrale in umkämpften Gebieten, an denen Feuer zu finden sind. Hier meine Liste für die "alte" Welt (in der wohl einige Hordenfeuer fehlen, da beide Fraktionen vermutlich gleich viele haben sollten):

Kalimdor
Allianz

Teldrassil - Rut'theran
Teldrassil - Dolanaar
Azurmythosinsel - Azurwacht
Blutmythosinsel - Blutwacht
Dunkelküste - Auberdine
Eschental - Astranaar
Desolace - Nijelspitze
Düstermarschen - Theramore
Feralas - Mondfederfeste
Tanaris - Gadgetzan
Winterquell - Ewige Warte
Silithus - Burg Cenarius
Horde

Durotar - Klingenhügel
Mulgore - Dorf der Bluthufe
Brachland - Wegekreuz
Steinkrallengebirge - Sonnenfels
Eschental - Splitterholzposten
Desolace - Schattenflucht
Düstermarschen - Brackenwall
Feralas - Camp Mojache
Tanaris - Gadgetzan
Winterquell - Ewige Warte
Silithus - Burg Cenarius
Östliche Königreiche
Allianz

Dun Morogh - Kharanos
Loch Modan - Thelsamar
Wald von Elwynn - Goldhain
Westfall - Späherkuppe
Sumpfland - Menethil
Dämmerwald - Dunkelhain
Schlingendorntal - Beutebucht
Arathihochland - Die Zuflucht
Vorgebirge des Hügellandes - Süderstade
Hinterland - Nistgipfel
Verwüstete Lande - Burg Nethergarde
Westliche Pestländer - Zugwindlager
Horde

Immersangwald - Ruinen von Silbermond (am Zugang von Süden)
Geisterlande - Tristessa
Tirisfal - Brill
Silberwald - Grabmal
Arathihochland - Hammerfall
Vorgebirge des Hügellandes - Tarrens Mühle
Hinterland - Dorf der Bruchhauer
Ödland - Kargath
Schlingendorntal - Beutebucht
Sümpfe des elends - Stonard

Koordinaten sind eigentlich nicht nötig, habe sie mir auch nicht aufgeschrieben. Einfach ein wenig umgucken und auf das rote Zeltspitzdach achten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (21. Juni 2008)

dankööö! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarriParanoia (21. Juni 2008)

Visssion schrieb:


> warum schreibt buffed denn einen guide zu den q ? ^^ Genau dafür das so ein treath nich auftaucht ...
> 
> MFG




dann soll buffen doch bitte auch die aussenposten auflisten....
ich finde es ist eine nette idee vom fred ersteller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke & werde versuchen meinen beitrag zu leisten

P.S. ja man kann zu den camps der gegnerischen fraktion, mit dem unterschied das man dort die flamme löscht quasi, dafür aber doppeltes gold & 10 blüten.

P.S.S. wenn man die flammen jeder gegnerischen hauptstadt klaut, gibts das auch 25 blüten pro flamme & ne lustige krone danach wenn man alle hat^^

soo dann ma viel spaß
MfG
Para


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2008)

Hab wieder nen kleines Update rausgebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (21. Juni 2008)

pvenohr schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es wenn man mit Blasc nach Flammenbewahrer (Horde) und Flammenhüter (Allianz) sucht. Dann werden sämtliche NPCs aufgelistet. Ihre Namen machen das Auffinden dann umso leichter, da sie sich z.B. Flammenbewahrer von Durotar oder Feuerbehüter des Waldes von Elwynn nennen. Ihre jeweiligen Positionen sind dort nicht angegeben aber sie sind meist leicht zu finden.



MobMap ftw :\


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juni 2008)

Frage: kann ich mir da jeden Tag 5 blüten abholen??

oder nur einmal und sonst halt jeden tag alle daylis ( sind wohl 140blüten) sodas ich in 2tagen die feuerfrau hab??^^


----------



## zorakh55 (21. Juni 2008)

----


----------



## zorakh55 (21. Juni 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> Frage: kann ich mir da jeden Tag 5 blüten abholen??
> 
> oder nur einmal und sonst halt jeden tag alle daylis ( sind wohl 140blüten) sodas ich in 2tagen die feuerfrau hab??^^




Wie kann man durch dailys 140 Blüten machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und kann man noch die Feuer der gegnerischen Fraktion löschen und wie?


----------



## Shadow648 (21. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Wie kann man durch dailys 140 Blüten machen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das wüsste ich auch gerne^^


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (21. Juni 2008)

ich währe euch sehr verbuinden wenn ich einen link für die lootliste des bosses bekommen würd


----------



## Darthanubis (21. Juni 2008)

1. zusammen gerechnet über die dauer des events, 140 Blüten durch daylies, schrieb er

2. ja gegnerische flammen lassen sich löschen

3. flammenbewahrer bei buffed zu suchen ist sinnlos, da nicht angezeigt wird wo die stehen (zu mindest als ich heute mittag danach schaute war es so)


also ich hab bisher azeroth gemacht und bis auf geisterlande, sengende schlucht und östliche pestländer hatte jeder flugpunkt ein feuer. in vielen gebieten gibt es 15 brandblüten (5 eigene fraktion, 10 feindliche fraktion). einfach alles abreiten. inklusive die punkte in der scherbenwelt kommt man an einem tag auf genug blüten für das pet.

hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## WarriParanoia (21. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Und kann man noch die Feuer der gegnerischen Fraktion löschen und wie?




einfach anklicken^^


----------



## zorakh55 (21. Juni 2008)

Darthanubis schrieb:


> 1. zusammen gerechnet über die dauer des events, 140 Blüten durch daylies, schrieb er
> 
> 2. ja gegnerische flammen lassen sich löschen
> 
> ...


Muss ich zum löschen  einfach ranlaufen oder wie?^^


----------



## WarriParanoia (21. Juni 2008)

zorakh55 schrieb:


> Muss ich zum löschen  einfach ranlaufen oder wie?^^



du gehst hin & klickst die flamme an^^


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Juni 2008)

Darthanubis schrieb:


> 1. zusammen gerechnet über die dauer des events, 140 Blüten durch daylies, schrieb er
> 
> 2. ja gegnerische flammen lassen sich löschen
> 
> ...




Wie 10 gegnerische fraktion erklärste mir das plz ma??^^


----------



## zorakh55 (21. Juni 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> Wie 10 gegnerische fraktion erklärste mir das plz ma??^^


  Man bekomtm 10 Blüten fürs Feuer löschen denke ich mal


----------



## Alohajoe (21. Juni 2008)

Thunderlady schrieb:


> Wie 10 gegnerische fraktion erklärste mir das plz ma??^^


Man gehe zu einem Außenposten, der vor einer Stadt der gegnerischen Fraktion steht. Wo genau sich das Zelt befindet, sieht man a) am roten Zeltdach und b) am gelben Ausrufezeichen auf der Minimap.
Dort klickt man das Freudenfeuer mit rechts an; damit "öffnet" man es sozusagen.
Nach 3-5 Sekunden erscheint dann ein Questfenster, wo man die Quest beenden kann. Man erhält 10 Blüten und bisserl Gold.
Aber Achtung: Sobald man auf "Quest beenden" klickt, wird man mit PvP geflaggt.


edit: Angeblich sollen im Rotkammgebirge (Allianz), Brennende Steppe (Allianz und Horde) und Tausend Nadeln (Horde) noch Außenposten sein. Aber ohne Gewähr, war noch nicht dort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroGravity (21. Juni 2008)

Lol ich hab mehr heute gefunden.

Hier Meine Posten (nur für Hordler^^)
Hordenposten (ca.6g / 5xBlüten)

Brackenwall (Düstermarschen)
Tristessa (Geisterlande)
Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)
Steinard (Sümpfe des Elends)
Steinbrecherfeste (Wälder von Terokkar)
Zabra´jin (Zangarmarschen)
Flammenkamm (Brennende Steppe)
Das Wegekreuz (Brachland)
Splitterholzposten (Aschental)
Tarrens Mühle (Vorgebirge des Hügellandes)
Immersangwald (vor Silbermond/ am Tor zum Falkenplatz)
Schattenmond (Schattenmondtal)
Area 52 (Nethersturm)
Kargath (Ödland)
Schattenflucht (Desolace)
Klingenhügel (Durotar)
Camp Mojache (Feralas)
Dorf der Bluthufe (Mulgore)
Garadar (Nagrand)
Burg Cenarius (Silithus)
Gedgetzan (Tanaris)
Freiwindposten (Tausend Nadeln)
Brill (Tirisfal)
Ewige Warte (Winterquell)
Dorf der Bruchhauer (Hinterland)
Sonnenfels (Steinkrallengebirge)
Die Wilden Ufer (Hinter Beutebucht/ Schlingendorntal)
Grabmal (Silberwald)
Donnerfeste (Schergrat)


Allianzposten (ca.12g/ 10xBlüten)

Kalimdor:

Aubergine (Dunkelküste)
Astranaar (Aschental)
Gadgetzan (Tanaris)
Teldrassil
Azurmythosinsel
Blutmythosinsel
Insel Theramore (Düstermarschen)
Burg Cenarius (Silithus)
Ewige Warte (Winterquell)

Östliche Königreiche:

Zugwindlager (Westliche Pestländer)
Schwarzfelspass (Brennende Steppe)
Burg Nethergarde (Verwüsteten Lande)
Dunkelhain (Dämmerwald)
Der Nestgipfel (Hinterland)
Süderstade (Vorgebirge des Hügellandes)
Seenhain (Rotkammgebirge)
Die Wilden Ufer (Beutebucht)
Hafen von Menethil (Sumpfland)
Goldhain (Wald von Elwynn)
Die Zuflucht Arathihochland)
Kharanos/ Vor Eisenschmiede (Dun Morogh)
Thelsamar (Dun Modan)
Späherkuppe (Westfall)

Scherbenwelt:

Ehrenfeste (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel)
Allerias Feste (Wälder von Terokkar)
Area 52 (Nethersturm)
Wildhammer Feste (Schattenmond)
Sylvanaar (Schergrat)
Telredor (Zangarmarschen)
Telaar (Nagrand)


----------



## Ichtot71 (21. Juni 2008)

Da is der Blasc Link 
http://www.buffed.de/?f=Flammenbewahrer
Mfg Ichtot


----------



## Alohajoe (21. Juni 2008)

Ichtot71 schrieb:


> Da is der Blasc Link
> http://www.buffed.de/?f=Flammenbewahrer
> Mfg Ichtot


Dann poste den anderen doch auch gleich mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.buffed.de/?f=flammenh%FCter


----------



## Hanharr der Schami (21. Juni 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> SuFu ftw - lasst euch doch ned immer alles in den Allerwertesten schieben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja ne is klar ne. So ganz ohne Link?! LINK FTW


----------



## noizycat (21. Juni 2008)

Mal ne Frage zu den Hauptstädten: Zeigts einem da was an? Da ich vorhin in UC war und es dort kein Questzeichen gab, anklickbar war die Flamme zwar, aber da kam dann halt auch nix ... auf die Blüten hab ich da jetzt nicht geachtet. oO

Edit: LOL ok man sollte auch mal ins Inventar schauen .... hat sich erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlakTruck (22. Juni 2008)

Grüß Euch!

Ich hab heute meine gefundenen Flammen in der Weltkarte markiert. Keine Garantie für Vollständigkeit.
Wer noch eine Flamme in der alten Welt weiß - bitte laut schreien^^

Blaues Quadrat = Flamme der Allianz
Oranger Kreis = Flamme der Horde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ColdFireIce (22. Juni 2008)

Shadow648 schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne^^



ist ganz einfach... man kann die flammenwerf quest und die flammenfang quest jeden tag machen... macht 2x5 blüten. Desweiteren gibt es die Quest bei der man den Typ beim Portal umhauen muss das ist auch ne Daylie... und die gibt noch mal 10 Blüten. Macht also 14x20 = 280 Blüten über die ganze Zeit.
Hab übrigenz am ersten Tag, also heute 612 Blüten zusammen bekommen... Also alle Quests und alle Feuer in den östlichen Königreichen, Kalimdor und der Scherbenwelt, und auch Ahune umgehauen. In den nächsten Tagen hab ich also noch die möglichkeit 13x20 Blüten zu bekommen...macht also insgesammt 872 Blüten die man machen kann, wenn man es drauf anlegt.
hab in
Sengende Schlucht
Rotkamm Gebierge
Tausend Nadeln
auch noch Feuer gefunden.

ach btw hab bei der ganzen Aktion 690g eingenommen!
wirklich sehr nice

Grüße.


----------



## Rojiblanco (22. Juni 2008)

Könnte man mal das erste Posting bitte editieren mit der komplettesten und gesicherten Liste, die hier schon gepostet wurde.

Würde der Übersicht gut helfen!

Danke!


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Juni 2008)

ColdFireIce schrieb:


> ist ganz einfach... man kann die flammenwerf quest und die flammenfang quest jeden tag machen... macht 2x5 blüten. Desweiteren gibt es die Quest bei der man den Typ beim Portal umhauen muss das ist auch ne Daylie... und die gibt noch mal 10 Blüten. Macht also 14x20 = 280 Blüten über die ganze Zeit.
> Hab übrigenz am ersten Tag, also heute 612 Blüten zusammen bekommen... Also alle Quests und alle Feuer in den östlichen Königreichen, Kalimdor und der Scherbenwelt, und auch Ahune umgehauen. In den nächsten Tagen hab ich also noch die möglichkeit 13x20 Blüten zu bekommen...macht also insgesammt 872 Blüten die man machen kann, wenn man es drauf anlegt.
> hab in
> Sengende Schlucht
> ...




Das heißt man kann Sich das pet und die heiße braut holen?? :OOO


Edit: Muss ich Unbedingt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt im raid betsimmt geil die tusse und die flamme xD


----------



## Montargohr (22. Juni 2008)

Allianzposten (ca.12g/ 10xBlüten) als hordler

Kalimdor: 

Teldrassil 
Azurmythosinsel 
Blutmythosinsel 
Aubergine (Dunkelküste) 
Astranaar (Aschental) 
Ewige Warte (Winterquell) 
Insel Theramore (Düstermarschen) 
Gadgetzan (Tanaris) 
Burg Cenarius (Silithus) 


Östliche Königreiche: 

Zugwindlager (Westliche Pestländer) 
Schwarzfelspass (Brennende Steppe) 
Burg Nethergarde (Verwüsteten Lande) 
Dunkelhain (Dämmerwald) 
Der Nestgipfel (Hinterland) 
Süderstade (Vorgebirge des Hügellandes) 
Seenhain (Rotkammgebirge) 
Die Wilden Ufer (Beutebucht) 
Hafen von Menethil (Sumpfland) 
Goldhain (Wald von Elwynn) 
Die Zuflucht Arathihochland) 
Kharanos/ Vor Eisenschmiede (Dun Morogh) 
Thelsamar (Dun Modan) 
Späherkuppe (Westfall) 

Scherbenwelt: 

Ehrenfeste (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) 
Allerias Feste (Wälder von Terokkar) 
Area 52 (Nethersturm) 
Wildhammer Feste (Schattenmond) 
Sylvanaar (Schergrat) 
Telredor (Zangarmarschen) 
Telaar (Nagrand) 


Hordenposten (ca.6g / 5xBlüten) als hordler

Kalimdor: 

Ewige Warte (Winterquell) 
Splitterholzposten (Aschental) 
Sonnenfels (Steinkrallengebirge) 
Klingenhügel (Durotar) 
Das Wegekreuz (Brachland) 
Brackenwall (Düstermarschen) 
Dorf der Bluthufe (Mulgore) 
Schattenflucht (Desolace) 
Camp Mojache (Feralas) 
Freiwindposten (Tausend Nadeln) 
Gedgetzan (Tanaris) 
Burg Cenarius (Silithus) 


Östliche Königreiche: 

Immersangwald (vor Silbermond/ am Tor zum Falkenplatz) 
Tristessa (Geisterlande) 
Brill (Tirisfal) 
Grabmal (Silberwald) 
Tarrens Mühle (Vorgebirge des Hügellandes) 
Dorf der Bruchhauer (Hinterland) 
Kargath (Ödland) 
Flammenkamm (Brennende Steppe) 
Steinard (Sümpfe des Elends) 
Die Wilden Ufer (Hinter Beutebucht/ Schlingendorntal) 


Scherbenwelt: 

Area 52 (Nethersturm) 
Donnerfeste (Schergrat) 
Thrallmar (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) 
Zabra´jin (Zangarmarschen) 
Steinbrecherfeste (Wälder von Terokkar) 
Schattenmond (Schattenmondtal) 
Garadar (Nagrand)


----------



## Freebs (22. Juni 2008)

Hab mir die flamme nach stundenlangen gerenne auch geholt... 
Leider ein sehr unspektakuläres pet, mit dem Bild im Buffed-Tierheim nicht zu vergleichen. 
Eher ein schimmernder Roter Flimmer. Farmt lieber Keal in TdM und holt euch das Phoenixküken. 
Das einzige was ich ganz in Ordnung finde ist das ab und zu (ca. Alle 10 min) ein "Verbrennen-Effekt" auftaucht und alle Leute im Umkreis von 5-10 metern jubeln. Macht nen instanzgang sicher lustig. Vielleicht procts auch in der Arena und entdeckt Schurken oder sowas lustiges. ^^


----------



## Spichty (22. Juni 2008)

Bei Feuern der eigenen Fraktion bekommt man ca 6g und 5 Blüten, bei Feuern der gegnerischen Fraktion bekommt man 11g und 10 Blüten und bei Feuern einer Hauptstadt der gegnerischen Fraktion bekommt man 9g, 25 Blüten und Buffzeugs das man sich auswählen kann.

Geht eigentlich recht fix die zu sammeln, am besten man fängt ma in der Scherbenwält an, dor gibt es in jedem Gebiet jeweils 15 Blüten danach kann man die alte Welt abarbeiten, lohnt sich ja auch von g her pro gebiet ca 17g. Die Feuer stehen meist auch ein wenig auserhalb der Siedlung so das die Wachen nicht stören können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Juni 2008)

Freebs schrieb:


> Hab mir die flamme nach stundenlangen gerenne auch geholt...
> Leider ein sehr unspektakuläres pet, mit dem Bild im Buffed-Tierheim nicht zu vergleichen.
> Eher ein schimmernder Roter Flimmer. Farmt lieber Keal in TdM und holt euch das Phoenixküken.
> Das einzige was ich ganz in Ordnung finde ist das ab und zu (ca. Alle 10 min) ein "Verbrennen-Effekt" auftaucht und alle Leute im Umkreis von 5-10 metern jubeln. Macht nen instanzgang sicher lustig. Vielleicht procts auch in der Arena und entdeckt Schurken oder sowas lustiges. ^^




Hättest die Tusse nehmen sollen si das Event in jeder Hauptstadt^^


----------



## -Azurak- (22. Juni 2008)

Updated again. 

Danke für eure mithilfe!


----------



## Dietrich (22. Juni 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Bei Feuern der eigenen Fraktion bekommt man ca 6g und 5 Blüten, bei Feuern der gegnerischen Fraktion bekommt man 11g und 10 Blüten und bei Feuern einer Hauptstadt der gegnerischen Fraktion bekommt man 9g, 25 Blüten und Buffzeugs das man sich auswählen kann.
> 
> Geht eigentlich recht fix die zu sammeln, am besten man fängt ma in der Scherbenwält an, dor gibt es in jedem Gebiet jeweils 15 Blüten danach kann man die alte Welt abarbeiten, lohnt sich ja auch von g her pro gebiet ca 17g. Die Feuer stehen meist auch ein wenig auserhalb der Siedlung so das die Wachen nicht stören können
> 
> ...




Ich bekomme da leider immer nur die Flamme der jeweiligen Stadt und nichts anderes?


----------



## norp (22. Juni 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich was "besonderes" wenn man die Feuer in allen gegnerischen Hauptstädten gelöscht hat?
Weiß zufällig jemand ob und wenn ja wo es eins in Exodar gibt?


----------



## venantius (22. Juni 2008)

Hoi !

Unsere Gilde hat eine komplette Übersicht der Flammenhüter und Flammenbewahrer mit Koordinaten und Ortsangaben erstellt. Ich lade sie mit diesem Eintrag hoch. Die Autoren würden sich über Lob, Kritik und natürlich auch Korrekturen freuen: venantius@voxhonoris.de

Viele Grüße
Venantius.


----------



## Morbusdei (22. Juni 2008)

venantius schrieb:


> Hoi !
> 
> Unsere Gilde hat eine komplette Übersicht der Flammenhüter und Flammenbewahrer mit Koordinaten und Flugpunkten der Allianz erstellt. Ich lade sie mit diesem Eintrag hoch. Die Autoren würden sich über Lob, Kritik und natürlich auch Korrekturen freuen: venantius@voxhonoris.de
> 
> ...



top sache von euch! auch vielen dank an threadersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Juni 2008)

norp schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich was "besonderes" wenn man die Feuer in allen gegnerischen Hauptstädten gelöscht hat?
> Weiß zufällig jemand ob und wenn ja wo es eins in Exodar gibt?




Bin zwar ali aber weiß net wo in exodar T_T aber ja es gibt was besonderes en Kopf der aussieht wie en heiligenschein^^


BTW: sollte auch in den Anfangspost! DIe flammen der Hauptstadt wurden bei mri als daylis gewertet d.h denke ich sinds auch daylis aber ich probiers heut nacht nochmal aus und melde michd a ich das erst heute nacht um 4-5uhr gemacht habe da ich auf einem pvp server bin werde ich das heute nacht nochmal probieren melde mich dann MfG


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

kann wer bild von kohlpfanne der tanzenden flammen posten pls?


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

tja wurde es auch gerne machen aber leider lvl 25 erst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber gute sache das ihr die orte aufgeschrieben habt


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

kleiner tipp es heist LOCH modan nicht dun modan^^
achja vote 4sticky


----------



## venantius (22. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kleiner tipp es heist LOCH modan nicht dun modan^^


Hmm? Es steht doch Loch Modan richtig in der Liste !?


----------



## Kibi (22. Juni 2008)

Hab ich mal mit langeweile heute erstellt. Hab glaub ich auch kein Freudenfeuer vergessen... ausser die großen der Hauptstädte.

Arathihochland (A 50,45/H 75,42)
Azurmythosinsel (A 45,53)
Blutmythosinsel (A 56,68)
Brachland (H 53,30)
Brennende Steppe (A 81,63/H 62,30)
Dämmerwald (A 74,56)
Desolace (A 66,19/H 27,78)
Dunkelküste (A 37,47)
Dun Morogh (A 47,47)
Durotar (H 53,49)
Düstermarschen (A 62,41/H 34,32)
Eschental (A 38,55/H 71,70)
Feralas (A 29,45/H 73,49)
Geisterlande (H 47,27)
Hinterland (A 15,51/H 77,75)
Höllenfeuerhalbinsel (A 63,59/H 58,43)
Immersangwald (H 47,51)
Loch Modan (A 33,42)
Mulgore (H 52,60)
Nagrand (A 50,70/H 51,35)
Nethersturm (A 32,63/H 33,69)
Ödland (H 5,49)
Rotkammgebirge (A 26,60)
Schattenmondtal (A 40,56/H 34,31)
Schergrat (A 42,66/H 50,59)
Schlingendorntal (A 34,74/H 33,76)
Silberwald (H 50,39)
Silithus (A 58,36/H 47,45)
Steinkrallengebirge (H 51,61)
Sümpfe des Elends (H 47,48)
Sumpfland (A 14,48)
Tanaris (A 53,30/H 50,27)
Tausend Nadeln (H 43,54)
Teldrassil (A 56,61)
Tirisfal (H 58,52)
Verwüstete Lande (A 60,18)
Vorgebirge des Hügellands (A 51,48/H 59,26)
Wald von Elwynn (A 44,63)
Wald von Terokkar (A 55,56/H 52,43)
Westfall (A 56,54)
Westliche Pestländer (A 44,84)
Winterquell (A 63,36/H 60,36)
Zangarmarschen (A 69,52/H 36,53)


alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (22. Juni 2008)

schade, dass es nur 8xx blüten max werden, da alle items zusammen 1100 blüten benötigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ok - bin crap-sammler)

Grüße


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

und schade das man 70 sein muss um genügend zu bekommen


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

-Azurak- schrieb:


> ...
> Thelsamar (Dun Modan)
> ...


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

bild:http//www.wowhead.com/?item=34686#screenshots
flammentusse^^


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Juni 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> schade, dass es nur 8xx blüten max werden, da alle items zusammen 1100 blüten benötigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Warte mal bis morgen wie gesagt die hauptstädte der gegnerfraktion wurden bei mir als daylis gewertet ich guck ma ob ich da heute nacht nochmal hin kann wenn ja kann man in den 14tagen alleine durch die städte 1400 blüten sammeln^^ ich schick dir moje früh ma ne pm^^


----------



## Pacster (22. Juni 2008)

ColdFireIce schrieb:


> ist ganz einfach... man kann die flammenwerf quest und die flammenfang quest jeden tag machen... macht 2x5 blüten. Desweiteren gibt es die Quest bei der man den Typ beim Portal umhauen muss das ist auch ne Daylie... und die gibt noch mal 10 Blüten. Macht also 14x20 = 280 Blüten über die ganze Zeit.
> Hab übrigenz am ersten Tag, also heute 612 Blüten zusammen bekommen... Also alle Quests und alle Feuer in den östlichen Königreichen, Kalimdor und der Scherbenwelt, und auch Ahune umgehauen. In den nächsten Tagen hab ich also noch die möglichkeit 13x20 Blüten zu bekommen...macht also insgesammt 872 Blüten die man machen kann, wenn man es drauf anlegt.
> hab in
> Sengende Schlucht
> ...



Jo..wenn du allianz bist, gehen am ersten tag 612...als hordler gehen 622. Ich weiß nicht ob ahune nicht auch ne daily hat wo es Blüten gibt(heute noch nicht ausprobiert)...aber sonst haste recht was deine rechnung angeht. ;-)
Ich habe jedenfalls morgen alle Gegenstände weil ich die Flamme und die Schultern schon vom letzten Jahr hatte(und da war die flamme noch ne herausforderung. 4 60er dungeons alleine besucht...).


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

mhh wie macht ihr das so schnell ?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

ich hol mir fix die kohlpfanne


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

kann wer sagen wie lange man ca fuer 350 blueten braucht?


----------



## Thunderlady (22. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann wer sagen wie lange man ca fuer 350 blueten braucht?




2Tage alles abreiten in Kalimdor Östliche Königreiche un Scherbenwelt ( auch die falmmen der anderen Fraktion) und dann die flammen der gegnerHauptstädte stehlen^^


----------



## weizenchiller (22. Juni 2008)

mhm irgendwie stell ich mich reichlich dumm an, hab mir heute die feuer in sw, darnasssus und if angeschaut und versucht irgendwie die genannten 6g und 5 blüten rauszuholen aber ich kann da nur doof vorstehen und nix tun. muss ich irgendeine quest angenommen haben, um in der lage zu sein die feuer der eigenen fraktion zu "ehren" oder wie geht das von statten?


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2008)

nur in dorfen und so in den hauptstadten nur der gegner


----------



## venantius (22. Juni 2008)

weizenchiller schrieb:


> mhm irgendwie stell ich mich reichlich dumm an, hab mir heute die feuer in sw, darnasssus und if angeschaut und versucht irgendwie die genannten 6g und 5 blüten rauszuholen aber ich kann da nur doof vorstehen und nix tun. muss ich irgendeine quest angenommen haben, um in der lage zu sein die feuer der eigenen fraktion zu "ehren" oder wie geht das von statten?


In den Hauptstädten sind keine Flammenhüter. Schau Dir auf Seite 3 die Liste an die ich gemacht habe, da sind alle Flammenhüter und -bewahrer aufgelistet. Oder lies auf der Homepage unserer Gilde nach: www.voxhonoris.de/sonnenwendfest.pdf

Gruß
Venantius.


----------



## Riodaisho (22. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Karte ist wirklich hilfreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Habe leider nur meine Probleme die Feuer in den Hauptstädten zu finden, aber so kann man wenigstens die anderen schonmal abgrassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (22. Juni 2008)

Riodaisho schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Karte ist wirklich hilfreich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ally oder horde?
Horde ist vor Thralls Festung in OG
TB ist es auf der Anhöhe der Geister
UC...puh ka^^
Silbermond auch net
Stormwind ist es vorm Verlies
IF ist es im Forscherviertel
Darnassus vor dem Eingang
Die Exodar in den Kristallhallen


----------



## Zez (22. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte am Samstag die tanzende Figur:
Östliche Königreiche, Dailys+PreQ + gegnerische Hauptstaädte bestohlen.
Heute nur Scherbenwelt +Dailys gemacht - mit den von gestern war noch die Robe drinnen.
Montag folgen Schuhe + Schultern durch Kalimdor+Dailys.


----------



## Dreidan (23. Juni 2008)

Die Flammen der Hordehauptstädte sind:

Ogrimmar:     Tal der Weisheit unterhalb von Thralls Festung
Undercity:      direkt wenn man auf den ersten Hof läuft auf der linken Seite
Silbermond:   oberhalb der Mördergasse auch wieder auf der linken Seite
Thunderbluff: Anhöhe der Geister rechts oberhalb vom Pfad


----------



## -Azurak- (23. Juni 2008)

Wieder geupdated! Danke für eure Mithilfe!


----------



## OpusDei paRa (23. Juni 2008)

orgrimmar: 47:37 Tal der Weisheit

donnerfels: 21:26 Anhöhe der Geister

Unterstadt: 69:12 gleich nach dem eingang links!

silbermond: weiß net mehr genau die coors war aber im sonnenhof


waren alle einfach zu holen, bis auf og... da isses als einzelner krieger bisschen ungemütlich, aber auch gut machbar!

/edit: grad gesehen, dass das schon nachgetragen wurde... also sry4spam


----------



## DoofDilla (23. Juni 2008)

So jetzt mal ne feine Noobfrage, wie komme ich denn als Hordler nach Teldrassil, Blut- und Azurmythosinsel? Schwimmen funktioniert schonmal leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (23. Juni 2008)

DoofDilla schrieb:


> So jetzt mal ne feine Noobfrage, wie komme ich denn als Hordler nach Teldrassil, Blut- und Azurmythosinsel? Schwimmen funktioniert schonmal leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ab nach Auberdine (Nacktelfenstartgebiet) und Schiff nehmen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ambrym (23. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Liste! Mir fehlen noch drei:
Klingenhügel,
Freiwindposten,
Zugwindlager
Ich kann die Feuer einfach nicht finden o.o
Ambrym 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## venantius (23. Juni 2008)

Ambrym schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Liste! Mir fehlen noch drei:
> Klingenhügel,
> Freiwindposten,
> Zugwindlager
> ...



Na schau einfach in mein Posting auf Seite 3 oder auf unserer Gildenhomepage unter www.voxhonoris.de/sonnenwendfest.pdf

Da sind alle Feuer mit genauen Koordinaten verzeichnet... kannst dann gar nicht verfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Méla23 (23. Juni 2008)

hmm wie soll ich bitte als hordler in die alli hauptstädte?^^


----------



## Dichtoschuki (23. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kann wer sagen wie lange man ca fuer 350 blueten braucht?


genau 3 stunden hab ich gebraucht. ich geb zu ich habs mit meinem mage gemacht,Portale sind extrem hilfreich..also am besten mit nem mage yusammen machen


----------



## SrpskiMacak (23. Juni 2008)

wie soll man den in den hauptstädten das feuer amchen killen ja alle einen gibts da auch gold oder blüten?


----------



## SrpskiMacak (23. Juni 2008)

ah ok gescjhafft^^
aber das is keine daily oder?


----------



## Jenzzz (23. Juni 2008)

Wo findet man denn alle Rewards?


----------



## Ambrym (23. Juni 2008)

vielen Dank! mache ich jetzt gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

hast dir ja gut mühe gegeben =D

daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2008)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krydich (24. Juni 2008)

*geklärt*


----------



## MadMat (26. Juni 2008)

naja.. also - getestet mit lvl 63 Mage:

Undercity:   geht wirklich gut. 
Silbermond: mit 2 mal sterben --- ohne Hordler, die nerven
Ogrimmar:  könnte man mit 2 - 3 mal sterben hinbekommen, wenn die Hordler nicht stören würden - Friedhof ist so weit weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Donnerfels: geht so . 0 mal sterben ... es geht aber die linke Brücke, da das Feuer links auf der Anhöhe steht. ins haus rennen. treppe rauf - blinzeln - auf die brücke rennen und schhon verdrückt sich die wache wieder.

Man kann zwar jeden Tag die Feuer anklicken und bekommt das [Feuer von ....], aber man kann die Quest nur 1 mal abgeben. 78xx EXP mit Lvl 63 und am Ende eine
"Bonusquest" (wie schon oben von jemandem geschrieben). Einfach annehmen, wieder abgeben (selber NPC) und es gibt den Kopfschmuck. 2 Rüstung und ein "feuerfarbener" "Heiligenschein". 

es gibt 25 Blüten pro Quest -> 100 gesamt. Immerhin, aber Obacht bei den sonstiogen Belohnungen. Blüten gibt es 10 pro Quest, aber man darf max 20 haben, dann gibts Fehlermeldung, dass man duplizierte Gegenstände hat/haben will. Naja. bisschen blöd in der Fehlermeldung. Fakt ist: Amximum erreicht, irgendwas anderes nehmen.

Viel Spass damit


----------



## darksorella (30. Juni 2008)

Finde es super, das sich viele leute soviel mühe geben, um auch denen die immer 
nur was zu meckern haben auch helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fand das hier super hilfreich und auch viele aus der gilde habens genutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragte mich auch vorher, wie soll man nur in den Hordehauptstädten das feuer ausmachen:
aber es funzte super (waren 2 mages:sheep, frosten und blinzeln ftw) bis auf og da waren noch
2 warris aus der gilde dabei, und es wurde sehr ungemütlich für uns aber nach paar mal sterben
den anderen eingang nehmen etc hats geklappt^^

thx 4all die hier mitgeholfen haben

lg dark


----------



## Königmarcus (30. Juni 2008)

schade das man die posten nich jeden tag ablaufen kann^^  hab die jetz schon alle und wollt noch gern diese säule haben - fehlen aber noch ca 200 blüten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2009)

*push*

es ist wieder so weit ^^


----------



## Shizo. (21. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## OMGlooool (21. Juni 2009)

Hab mir den Titel heute geholt, also mit allen außenposten, und hat echt gut gold eingebracht.


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Hab mir den Titel heute geholt, also mit allen außenposten, und hat echt gut gold eingebracht.



yop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

wer wäre denn so lieb mal zu erwähnen, das es in Nordend auch Feuer gibt? Ich habe im Flussnabelbecken beide gefunden, aber die anderen suche ich noch.


----------



## Shiawa (21. Juni 2009)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer wäre denn so lieb mal zu erwähnen, das es in Nordend auch Feuer gibt? Ich habe im Flussnabelbecken beide gefunden, aber die anderen suche ich noch.



Schau mal hier


----------



## Latharíl (21. Juni 2009)

frage: wenn man letztes jahr schon alle feuer geehrt hat, kann man das dann dieses jahr nich mehr?
btw ich kanns z.b. nich mehr


----------



## Roperi69 (21. Juni 2009)

Shiawa schrieb:


> Schau mal hier



Hmmm, demnach keinen in Eiskrone? Den Rest hab ich, danke für den Link


----------



## Nuffing (21. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand ob die liste hier komplett ist oder ob was fehlt?


----------



## -Azurak- (21. Juni 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob die liste hier komplett ist oder ob was fehlt?



das sind die vom letzten jahr, in nordrend hab ich noch net gesucht. also kA.

kannst zur not ja in den achievements gucken, da steht ja, welche man braucht bzw. schon hat.


----------



## Unfassbar (21. Juni 2009)

Die richtigen Koordinaten für silvermoon sind: 69/39


----------



## Fr3ak3r (21. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> frage: wenn man letztes jahr schon alle feuer geehrt hat, kann man das dann dieses jahr nich mehr?
> btw ich kanns z.b. nich mehr



heißt das du bekommst keine blüten mehr?
außer vielleicht durch die dailys, mit denen man aber keine 350 in den 2 wochen schafft.


----------

